# Which Autotalk board?



## Phox (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello from Germany!

I want to use an autotalk board to move the chin of a robot.
There is the Autotalk Board V2
http://www.therobotstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BPE-APC-0002

and Picotalk
http://www.frightideas.com/picotalk.html

Do you guys know them?
Which one is better or faster? I want to have it moving really quick 

Thank you so much.

Toby


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I use the Autotalk 2, very fast action and great sync with the voice track. I do use a "beep" track to drive the AT board though, this makes a big difference in the performance. It doesn't have as many bells 'n' whistles as the Scary Terry board from Cowlacious, but it does have better adjustments for controlling the servo limits.


----------



## Phox (Nov 13, 2014)

Uh I didn't know there are so many of this boards on the market!

Hope I got it right: Is the "beep track" a audio signal with "beeps" only? so you have to start in sync with the real audio track?


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Usually you make a stereo track, let's say the left track has your audio and the right channel has the beeps. Then the right channel is fed into the talk board and the left channel goes to the speakers so the beeps are not heard.
Audacity is a commonly used free program for creating tracks.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I have used both this one http://www.audioservocontroller.com/ and this one http://www.cowlacious.com/scary-terry-audio-servo-driver-board/ with great results. I did use http://www.frightideas.com/servo-controllers/picotalk.html once and had no problems as well.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The Robot Store charges a lot for the AT-2 board. You can get them for much less from the OEM:
http://www.bpesolutions.com/asoundeuip.html#anchor637368

But don't buy the power supply from BPE, a regulated 9VDC 1A supply can be had for a lot less than $37.00.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Otaku is correct, get it directly from BPE. It's inarguably the best servo driver board hands down. Much more sensitive and adjustable than anything else out there.


----------

